# USB WIFI setup through vmware player



## gloob (Jun 9, 2014)

Howdy,

I am fresh to FreeBSD as of a few days ago and am trying to setup a wireless NIC (TP-WN723N V3) in FreeBSD 10.0, which appears to be covered as a supported device (see http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURRENT/hardware/support.html) using the urtwn(4) driver.  I have loaded the urtwn(4) kernel module, which shows up as if_urtwn.ko when I issue `kldstat`. FreeBSD realizes the presence of the USB NIC through VMWare player, giving 
	
	



```
urgen0.4: <802.11n NIC Realtek> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST, spd=FILL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (500 mA)
```
 when I issue `usbconfig`.  However, I receive 
	
	



```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```
, when I run `ifconfig wlan create wlandev urtwn0 inet 192.168.0.20 netmask 0xffffff00` per the urtwn(4) man pages.  Any suggestions on moving forward from here?  I am also new to this forum so please let me if I am following the forum rules incorrectly.  Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2014)

Depending on how you configured VMWare all network interfaces are virtualized. Meaning you don't have direct access to them. Wireless network cards will show up as a 'regular' wired network card. The wireless settings would need to be taken care of on the host side. 

You may get it working if you use "USB pass-through". In that case VMWare won't virtualize the (USB) network card and instead passes it on directly to the VM. But I'm not sure if that works correctly.


----------



## gloob (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  I got to the next step in the wireless setup through a newly purchased EW-7811Un which did load urtwn, but with a 





> urtwn0: timeout waiting for MAC auto on


 or 





> wn0: timeout waiting for checksum


.
Upon configuring /etc/rc.conf 
with 
	
	



```
wlans_urtwn0="wlan0"
```
and running 
	
	



```
wpa_supplicant -D bsd -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant
```
where /etc/wpa_supplicant 
was supplied by `wpa_passphrase "SSIDNAME" "PASSWORD"`,
I encountered 





> ioctl[SIOCS80211, op=26, val=0, arg_len=0]: Operation not supported


.
I can setup up an ip address on wlan0 and ping my router.  The issue may be related to this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?t=44299, in which case EW-7811Un is not completely supported for freeBSD.  Is there any hope?


----------

